# Rubrikat > Të jesh prind >  Kur femija fillon te flasi?

## Albo

Nje nga shqetesimet qe kane prinderit e rinj eshte edhe e folura e femijes. Qellon shpesh qe familjet shqiptare qe kane emigruar ne vende te ndryshme i rrisin femijet ne nje ambient ku flitet me shume se nje gjuhe. Ne familje mund te flitet shqip, televizori dhe shoqeria mund te flasi nje gjuhe te huaj.

- Kur ka filluar femija juaj te flasi, ne cfare moshe?

- A keni vene re ndonje dallim mes femijeve te gjinive te ndryshme?

- Sa te veshtire apo te lehte e kane patur femijet tuaj mesimin e te dy gjuheve?

- Cfare keshillash kini per te ndare me prinderit e rinj bazuar ne eksperiencen tuaj si prinder?

----------


## freeopen

Albo,nese nuk te prish pune mund te percaktosh moshen e femijeve (dhe me perafersi) keshtu do jete me e lehte per te tjeret per te sugjeruar apo keshilluar.
Nese deshiron qe femija te mesoje mire gjuhen shqipe foli shqip per cdo gje.
Gjuhen e vendit ku jeton e meson vete dhe nuk perben aspak problem.(mjaftojne 4- 5 muajt e pare te kopshtit,kontakti me femijet e tjere ia lehteson kete gje).
Nese me pare meson gjuhen e ''huaj'' me shqipen do kete veshtiresi.
Nuk e di cfare moshe ka femija/ (jet) juaj por imi ( 20 muajsh ) tashti perserit si ''papagall'' cdo fjale qe degjon (jo te gjitha ne menyre te sakte)

ps; te vjetrit thone kush ngrihet shpejt ne kembe flet me vone.

----------


## loneeagle

> Nje nga shqetesimet qe kane prinderit e rinj eshte edhe e folura e femijes. Qellon shpesh qe familjet shqiptare qe kane emigruar ne vende te ndryshme i rrisin femijet ne nje ambient ku flitet me shume se nje gjuhe. Ne familje mund te flitet shqip, televizori dhe shoqeria mund te flasi nje gjuhe te huaj.
> 
> - Kur ka filluar femija juaj te flasi, ne cfare moshe? *3 VJEC*
> 
> - A keni vene re ndonje dallim mes femijeve te gjinive te ndryshme? *Po, ne pergjithesi vajzat flasin me heret, ose femijet qe jane ne kontakt me femije te tjere.*
> 
> - Sa te veshtire apo te lehte e kane patur femijet tuaj mesimin e te dy gjuheve? *shume te lehte pasi ishin ne kontakt me femije te tjere*
> 
> - Cfare keshillash kini per te ndare me prinderit e rinj bazuar ne eksperiencen tuaj si prinder?


Im bir nuk foli deri 3 vjec edhe isha teper e shqetesuar, pasi u kontrollua nga speech therapist i vemti rekomandim ishte qe ai te shkonte ne kopesht qe te ishte ne kontakt me femije te tjere. Pas 2 muaj ne kopesht fliste nuk i mbyllej goja :P Femijet me dy gjuhe e kane pak te veshtire ne fillim prandaj eshte mire qe te jene ne ambiente ku e kane te nevojshme te komunikojne. Asnje femije ne shtepi nuk e ndien te nevojshme te komunikoj nese nuk ka femije te tjere. Sot eshte 4 vjec lexon edhe shkruan ne anglisht edhe shqipen e di. Biles eshte shume per te qeshur sepse me ne flet ne te dyja gjuhet kurse me prinderit e mi flet shqip sikur ka nje switch lol edhe automatikisht e ndryshon nga anglisht ne shqip.

----------


## mia@

Edhe ky imi loneeagle, ka folur vone. Tani nuk e pushoj dot. ufff! lol

----------


## cool_shqype

> Nje nga shqetesimet qe kane prinderit e rinj eshte edhe e folura e femijes. Qellon shpesh qe familjet shqiptare qe kane emigruar ne vende te ndryshme i rrisin femijet ne nje ambient ku flitet me shume se nje gjuhe. Ne familje mund te flitet shqip, televizori dhe shoqeria mund te flasi nje gjuhe te huaj.
> 
> - Kur ka filluar femija juaj te flasi, ne cfare moshe?
> 
> - A keni vene re ndonje dallim mes femijeve te gjinive te ndryshme?
> 
> - Sa te veshtire apo te lehte e kane patur femijet tuaj mesimin e te dy gjuheve?
> 
> - Cfare keshillash kini per te ndare me prinderit e rinj bazuar ne eksperiencen tuaj si prinder?


Duke patur fatin e medh qe jetoj bashke me prinderit e mi femia im ka filluar te flase heret normalish por vetem ne Shqip pasi menduam qe ishte me mire per ne qe femia te mesonte kete gjuhe e me vone kur te integrohej ne sistemin edukativ aty ku jetojne do te kishte me te lehte te mesonte e zhvillonte gjuhen e 2te.........
- vura re dicka shum te vecante se midis 3-4 vjetat ajo dinte kujt ti drejtohej Shqip e kujt Anglisht pasi arriti te dallonte njerezit qe e flitnin ose kuptonin sejcilen gjuhe...por jemi munduar tia ushqejme gjuhen Shqipe me libra dhe programe e filma vizatimore te nje sistemi kabllor ne Shqip...
- Do t'ju sugjeroja te mos e lini shum para TV ose lojrave elektronike pasi shoh nje tendece per nje qendrim e kohezgjatje te pa kontrolluar....
- Do ndeshesh me pyetje ose verejtje pa fund ku disa here do te te vene me shpatulla per muri psh: degjoje edhe ti prindin tend ashtu sic kerkon edhe prej meje..........
- Do t'ju sugjeroja sipas mundesive edhe nje njohje me ndonje vegel muzikore...
- mesojeni te ushqehet vete e me orar se un po bej zborr ....nana ime i shkon mrapa me pjate ne dore e ska kurgja qe e ndalon.....

----------


## mario_kingu

> Duke patur fatin e medh qe jetoj bashke me prinderit e mi femia im ka filluar te flase heret normalish por vetem ne Shqip pasi menduam qe ishte me mire per ne qe femia te mesonte kete gjuhe e me vone kur te integrohej ne sistemin edukativ aty ku jetojne do te kishte me te lehte te mesonte e zhvillonte gjuhen e 2te.........
> - vura re dicka shum te vecante se midis 3-4 vjetat ajo dinte kujt ti drejtohej Shqip e kujt Anglisht pasi arriti te dallonte njerezit qe e flitnin ose kuptonin sejcilen gjuhe...por jemi munduar tia ushqejme gjuhen Shqipe me libra dhe programe e filma vizatimore te nje sistemi kabllor ne Shqip...
> - Do t'ju sugjeroja te mos e lini shum para TV ose lojrave elektronike pasi shoh nje tendece per nje qendrim e kohezgjatje te pa kontrolluar....
> - Do ndeshesh me pyetje ose verejtje pa fund ku disa here do te te vene me shpatulla per muri psh: degjoje edhe ti prindin tend ashtu sic kerkon edhe prej meje..........
> - Do t'ju sugjeroja sipas mundesive edhe nje njohje me ndonje vegel muzikore...


e njejta gje me djalin tim 3 vjecar per 4 flet shqipe edhe anglisht  
sa per muziken u perpoq nusja ne muzik por ky ne fund pelqeu notin :

----------


## loneeagle

> Edhe ky imi loneeagle, ka folur vone. Tani nuk e pushoj dot. ufff! lol


ahahah Mia, me thonin me pare mua do flasi mos u shqeteso. Une isha shume e shqetesuar kurse burri as qe cante koke. Tani te flet edhe qe kur filloj pre-k ka mesuar edhe te lexoj edhe ngelem duke bere reading/spelling kudo qe shkojme ahahah.

----------


## PINK

Goce ke ti kull shqipe? Sa vjece? Pyes te bejme nje play date me cunin tim. Edhe cuni im flet shqip. lol

----------


## cool_shqype

> Goce ke ti kull shqipe? Sa vjece? Pyes te bejme nje play date me cunin tim. Edhe cuni im flet shqip. lol


me pelqeu se e kape kuptimin e nick'ut aty me te kuqe.......

....*ca thu mi*... (kjo eshte shprehja e Gjinit te Portokallise) .......PO pu ppiiiuuuuu pupupupu aty ju rri menja doni me bo shkusi ene maje te Ha Mer Ikes

*vajza eshte e vogel dhe perpara se te beje "play date (s)" do te mbaroje shkollen njehere*......e Pinku a te tingelloi shqiptarce kjo qe thashe????

----------


## PINK

Aty te rri mendja ty o Tunxh. Po dhe ne USA nuk u ndryshon ai mentaliteti shekullore . Shume ju eshte ngulitur ske turp I fut dhe s ne fund. Yttt. lol. Mire e the ate te fundit. Shqiptarce puro. Mire o shoku Perikli  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## cool_shqype

> Aty te rri mendja ty o Tunxh. Po dhe ne USA nuk u ndryshon ai mentaliteti shekullore . Shume ju eshte ngulitur ske turp I fut dhe s ne fund. Yttt. lol. Mire e the ate te fundit. Shqiptarce puro. Mire o shoku Perikli


HE MOJ "SHTEPIAKE E DESHPERUAR" AS NJE SHAKA NUK KUPTON DOT??????.......
TETO OLLGA.....mos ia meso cunit te pakten te thore *"yttt"* se kujtojne njerezia se i ka patur prinderit karrociere me patente nderkombetare (edhe kjo ishte nje shaka)....vajza se shpejti do nbushe 5 vjec edhe po ta majti sille cunin per noi "takim lodrash" (edhe kjo ishte shaka)

PER HAPASIN E TEMES .......DERI KETU BESOJ SE MORE NJE DORE LEKSIONE PRINDERISH

----------


## PINK

Po dhe une Shaka bera. Aq gje se kuptove dhe ti? lol. shtepiake une? Ua  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

- Kur ka filluar femija juaj te flasi, ne cfare moshe?
tani ne fillim vajza thoshte disa fjal ne moshen 1 vjece, por ne moshen 2 vjece kishte mundesi te fliste edhe me shume..tani qe do behet 3 vjece ne janar ti kthen pergjigjet mire

- A keni vene re ndonje dallim mes femijeve te gjinive te ndryshme?
Hmm jo shume dallim, besoj se varet shume nga femija. Nje ndryshim te vogel eshte se kam pare qe vajzat fillojn te flasin me shpejt dhe nese nuk i kupton cfare po flasin

- Sa te veshtire apo te lehte e kane patur femijet tuaj mesimin e te dy gjuheve?
Veshtirsia eshte kur ti i thua dicka ne shqip dhe ta kthen ne anglisht, por ka momente qe ta kthen dhe ne shqip...ne kete mosh e din qe jan dy gjuhe por nuk e kuptojn tamam qe jan dy gjuhe te ndryshme...pshm kur i them vajzes ku eshte hunda, me thot "ja ketu, ketu eshte "nose" "....ose kur  i them "Ori thuaje ne shqip"...me thot "bae baee" kujton sikur i them si ja ben "delia" (sheep) ne anglisht lol...ama di plot fjale ne shqip dhe ne anglisht, dhe gjat dites perdor te dyja gjuhet por anglishten me shume nga fakti se shikon perralla ne anglisht

- Cfare keshillash kini per te ndare me prinderit e rinj bazuar ne eksperiencen tuaj si prinder?
Mundohuni mos  ti flisni femijve ne anglisht, nganjehere dhe ne vete ngaqe flasim gjuhen e huaj cdo dite harrojm dhe fillojm i flasim dhe femijve, ama mundohuni qe ti flisni vetem ne shqip, sepse anglishten apo ndonje gjuhe te huaj do ta degjojn kudo...dhe nese femija nuk flet aq shpejt sa femijet e tjere mos u shqetesoni, cdo femije kan fazen e tyre kur duan te flasin...vajza ime pshm qe ne moshen e vogel fare kur ishte nja disa muajsh sec thoshte sja dinim gje ama pelqente te degjonte zerin e saj, dhe nga gjithe kushurijnt e saj filloj te flasi me shpejt fjalet (kete e ka nga burri meduket se ai flet shume lirshem)..pra varet shume nga individi

----------


## mia@

Ne Shqiperi qenka turp keshtu te luajne ciliminjte e gjinive te ndryshme bashke? S'ka qene turp kur kemi qene ne femije. hehe, pink dhe thone meshkujt e ka femra mendjen te djallezuar. Shih ku u vete mendja ketyre. Kur te mbushi moshen thote cool shqipe, atehere do luaj, hahahaha.

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

e ben te kunderte mia lol

----------


## mia@

Kurse une do thosha cdo moshe ka  "lojerat" e veta.  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## ela11

[QUOTE=Albo;3570928]Nje nga shqetesimet qe kane prinderit e rinj eshte edhe e folura e femijes. Qellon shpesh qe familjet shqiptare qe kane emigruar ne vende te ndryshme i rrisin femijet ne nje ambient ku flitet me shume se nje gjuhe. Ne familje mund te flitet shqip, televizori dhe shoqeria mund te flasi nje gjuhe te huaj.

- Kur ka filluar femija juaj te flasi, ne cfare moshe

Goca ime akoma nuk po me flet u be 22 muaj,,dhe une jam ne nje vend te huaj dhe digjon dy gjuhe,e kam shume te veshtire komunikimin me te,nuk di cte bej ,,,i flas po ajo nuk do,,i lexojme vjen ma mbyll librin do vetem televizorin...jam ne merak per tte

----------


## Tonton

Une kisha nje komshi vietnamez qe cuni i vet 3 vjec di te flasi, te shkruaj, te lexoj dhe biles edhe te kercej.

Se cfare do dije te bej me vone vetem ai e di!

----------


## e askujt

booo sa qejf i kam femijet kur i thon fjalet gjysma.......ti hash fare jan  :Ih Sa Xhan te kam:

----------


## Marya

*Fëmijët që mësojnë të flasin dhe të lexojnë më herët se të tjerët, ka shumë mundësi që kur të rriten ta duan pijen më shumë sesa duhet.*  :rrotullo syte: Ky është përfundimi në të cilin ka dalë një studim finlandez që mori nën vëzhgim 3000 binjakë. Ata që kishin folur ose lexuar më parë, kishin dy herë më shumë mundësi të konsumonin më shumë alkool se vëllai apo motra e tyre pasi rriteshin.

Studimi nuk tregon nëse të folurit më shpejt çon në probleme varësie ndaj alkoolit.

Udhëheqësi i studimit, Antti Latvala, nga Universiteti i Helsinkit, theksoi: “Njerëzit kanë përshtypjen se njerëzit që janë më të zgjuar dhe që lexojnë libra, janë të mbyllur. Por, këta njerëz kërkojnë gjithmonë aventura, kanë më shumë miq dhe e ekzagjerojnë me pijen ndonjëherë.”

----------

